# ultrasonic carb cleaning $$$$$



## TownWrench (Sep 27, 2005)

*these Machines Cost Around $225 For The Heated Type Is It Worth It? Also I Would Like To Know If Most Shops Dispose Of Carbs And By New Or Are They Rebuilding Them?*


----------



## geogrubb (Jul 28, 2006)

TownWrench said:


> *these Machines Cost Around $225 For The Heated Type Is It Worth It? Also I Would Like To Know If Most Shops Dispose Of Carbs And By New Or Are They Rebuilding Them?*


Harbor Freight has a cleaner with heat for about $80 with a 2 litre capacity, I have one and use it very little, I have found most small carbs can be cleaned using brake parts cleaner, the ultrasonic works great but is easy to over use as it seems to be doing nothing. If left too long in the cleaner it will oxidize the casting and turn it black. Have a good one. Geo


----------



## geogrubb (Jul 28, 2006)

TownWrench said:


> *these Machines Cost Around $225 For The Heated Type Is It Worth It? Also I Would Like To Know If Most Shops Dispose Of Carbs And By New Or Are They Rebuilding Them?*


Hers is the one fron Harbor 
freight. Have a good one. Geo
http://www.harborfreight.com/25-liter-ultrasonic-cleaner-95563.html


----------

